
Safe and Nested Subgame Solving for Imperfect-Information Games [pdf] - stablemap
https://arxiv.org/abs/1705.02955
======
stablemap
A teaser video:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbKmZLp5HvA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbKmZLp5HvA)

